# Hunting with ..... advise needed



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

Let say .... hmmm i need to hunt some animals ...

not small ones but i will be thinking of medium to large objects .... [ wild pigs ? ]










what is the best ammo to kill them via our slingshots?

Ranges at abt 20 metres ??

1. Steel balls - size?

2. Lead Balls - size?

3. Flechettes (short arrows) ?

4. arrows (bow ones)?

as i m thinking what design of my next slingshot will be .....









cheers


----------



## danny358 (Oct 3, 2010)

i have no experience hunting pigs but i would say the balls lead or steel wont kill a pig. the arrows sound a better bet. but i would probably use a bow not a catty although i have seen a vid of someone killing a pig with a catty using arrows.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I wouldnt dream of killing any thing bigger than a rabbit with a slingshot, jeff


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Go with the arrows, Perry has a good mod. You can but it from him


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

danny358 said:


> i have no experience hunting pigs but i would say the balls lead or steel wont kill a pig. the arrows sound a better bet. but i would probably use a bow not a catty although i have seen a vid of someone killing a pig with a catty using arrows.


That one is Chief AJ's video.


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

if it would be arrows, den kindly explain to me , whats the diff in performance between short and standard arrows ?

tks


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Wild pigs are hard to kill.They have a hard grissel plate in their shoulder area.Once in awhile someone gets lucky and kills one with an arrow from a slingshot.Most cannot pull a heavy slingshot to consistantly kill pigs.I can pull a heavy slingshot but would never hunt big game with it.The odds are you will just wound the animal.Use a bow.rifle.or shotgun with slugs.On the video you saw look at the penetration the shooter got.Only 6 to 8 inches.He was practically on top of it and it was a small pig.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

bows is perfect to hunt pigs and boars untill you are in a safe place as a tree's limb. Despect what one can immagine it is also a humane killing due to the nature of the arrow. Hunting's ones are made by a steel tip withe 3 or 4 razor's blades embedded. Once you hits the prey in the chest cavity, the parts of the arrows protruding out of the wound will act like a leverag enlarging the internal cuts untill a large emorragy will do the job. Mae seems crude but gave a lot of chanches of getting your's trophy, and is better than a badly aimed shotgun's hit. A good hunting bows for forrest would be a recurve one (faster than longbows) with at least 55 libs drawing.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

When I hunt pigs I use a 66lb recurve bow.A long bow will do the job also.We have rifled shotguns with sights or scopes.A good one shoots as accurate as most rifles at close range,100 to 150 yrds.Plenty accurate to shoot pigs or deer.


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

oh .... ok .... tks for the real hunting tips u gave







, i had never hunt anything before .... though


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Don't hunt a pig with a slingshot. Please.

You'll piss it off.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Roadie you could start out by doing some vermin hunting first, using leadballs. You can take crows/pigeons/rats...etc, I'll bet they are plentiful in dirtier parts of the city. My preference is flatbands with .38 lead, shoots real fast and flat. Punches through pest with ease.


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

jus made some flettches ... with 8mm threaded rod ....... so i think i shall head for that direction ,,,,,

theres crows around my neighbourhood but .... its facing residentials also, which is a no no when shooting ,,,,









ERdept - okie , noted


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

How smart are the crows there, I have been to hawker/ food stalls where the crows are so used to ppl that you can literally walk up to them. Really tempting to shoot, but I don't know what ppl will say. Some ppl can be really superstitious.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

josephlys said:


> How smart are the crows there, I have been to hawker/ food stalls where the crows are so used to ppl that you can literally walk up to them. Really tempting to shoot, but I don't know what ppl will say. Some ppl can be really superstitious.


It's strongly against my philosophy to kill any living things that do no harm to humans(except for food, that's an exception). I kill rats and mosquitoes because I really have to, they force me to kill them.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

josephlys said:


> How smart are the crows there, I have been to hawker/ food stalls where the crows are so used to ppl that you can literally walk up to them. Really tempting to shoot, but I don't know what ppl will say. Some ppl can be really superstitious.


I've been wondering about something. I keep seeing people refer to shooting crows and how easy it is. I can only assume that those crows are not the same bird as an American crow. American crows are notorious for being difficult to hunt. They are very intelligent, wary, and where hunted can tell the difference between a man with a gun and a man without a gun. They frequently feed on road kill beside the road, and pay no attention to passing cars, but will fly away immediately if a car stops nearby. Here's a link to a beginner's guide to crow hunting. I know from long experience hunting in East Texas that you don't get within slingshot range of a US crow. I've never been able to get within shotgun range of one. The American Crow.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)




----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

These are the types we have here, they are just house crows. Really common, I think most people will just consider them an annoyance or a vermin. I've asked most people and they say its a pest and its Ok to kill them. Just afraid of fanatics, and vegans. Real easy in town area, but in less populated areas like fields, parks and suburbs they are harder to get. They will keep a good distance away from you, really different from town ones but still you can kill them with a slingshot. Just got to make longer shots


----------

